# Help needed on storage of Savage Seamless Paper



## J.R. (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

I took delivery of 4 Savage Seamless Paper Backgrounds earlier today. Haven't had time to open a single one of them and all are presently put up vertically in a corner of the basement. 

What is the best way to store these beasts? I'm not sure if I want to put them back into the cardboard boxes after every use. Is there a simple solution to have multiple backgrounds on a single stand? any custom made solutions? 

Thanks in advance,

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## mrzero (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't have any of this stuff but I saw this (http://savageuniversal.com/products/seamless-paper/seamless-paper-storage-clip) on Savage's website. I wish I had a studio...


----------



## Halfrack (Mar 6, 2014)

lots of options - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=822881&Q=&is=REG&A=details
or http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Photography-3-Roller-Mounting-Background/dp/B002P32990

If you have the room, it can all hang on the wall and it'll ready


----------



## marcm1 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have had a roll for 3 years now of the white, I have kept it standing upright in a corner of my office in the round cardboard tube it came in from Adaroma. I have used it about 15 different times and all I do is roll it back up and put a few pieces of scotch tape to keep it rolled up tight and put it back in the tube. I shoot cheerleaders individual pictures with it and the gloss white 4 x 8 sheets from homedepot for the floor and they look great together!

Hope this helps,


----------



## pwp (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep them vertical and dry. That way they'll last for as long as you want. If you leave a paper background permanently up in your studio with a Manfrotto style background support, you'll notice a slight sag in the middle after a few months, particularly if you live in a humid environment. My solution is to source an appropriately light weight, yet strong aluminium tube; get one that is the correct diameter to fit snugly inside the cardboard tube/core of your paper roll. Cut it to length, just a _touch_ longer than your paper roll. 

With the Manfrotto style background support with the thingys that expand/grip inside the cardboard tube, then you need to do this. Get your angle grinder and make four 6-8 inch long cuts at each end of the aluminium tube. This allows the Manfrotto expanders to grip snugly on your paper roll. Without the cuts, your paper roll will just spin on the aluminium tube. There you go! A handy little home-grown invention.

-pw


----------



## J.R. (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 



pwp said:


> Keep them vertical and dry. That way they'll last for as long as you want. If you leave a paper background permanently up in your studio with a Manfrotto style background support, you'll notice a slight sag in the middle after a few months, particularly if you live in a humid environment. My solution is to source an appropriately light weight, yet strong aluminium tube; get one that is the correct diameter to fit snugly inside the cardboard tube/core of your paper roll. Cut it to length, just a _touch_ longer than your paper roll.
> 
> With the Manfrotto style background support with the thingys that expand/grip inside the cardboard tube, then you need to do this. Get your angle grinder and make four 6-8 inch long cuts at each end of the aluminium tube. This allows the Manfrotto expanders to grip snugly on your paper roll. Without the cuts, your paper roll will just spin on the aluminium tube. There you go! A handy little home-grown invention.
> 
> -pw



This DIY solution is awesome. Thanks pwp!


----------

